# Viewliner Roomettes solo



## Gracious Traveler (Aug 1, 2018)

Taking a Viewliner Roomette solo for the first time; frankly because I see they are roomier and everyone seems to like them. Does anyone know if I choose to sleep in the top bunk and not use the lower bunk, if the toilet is still usable during the night? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pennyk (Aug 1, 2018)

The toilet is usable during the night whether you sleep on bottom bunk or top. If you sleep on top, you would just need to climb down. Although I prefer the bottom bunk, many people prefer to sleep on the top bunk in a Viewliner.


----------



## Gracious traveler (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks, Penny. That answers it for me.


----------



## jis (Aug 1, 2018)

I am one of those that prefers to sleep on the upper bunk in Viewliners. I set it up essentially as a closet apartment with bedroom upstairs and living room downstairs. Works very well for me.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2018)

Many people prefer to sleep in the top bunk, and leave the lower level in the seating configuration.


----------



## PVD (Aug 1, 2018)

That is probably the best thing about the Viewliner roomette. Having the upper window and added headed room makes the VL upper a much better, less claustrophobic space than the upper in a SL sleeper.


----------



## Sauve850 (Aug 1, 2018)

I prefer the bottom bunk. Top one is just too skinny for me and I am thin.


----------



## PVD (Aug 1, 2018)

In the VL, which is what the OP mentions, they are listed as the same width, with the upper being a bit shorter in length. In a SL sleeper the upper is listed as 4" narrower.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 1, 2018)

PVD said:


> In the VL, which is what the OP mentions, they are listed as the same width, with the upper being a bit shorter in length. In a SL sleeper the upper is listed as 4" narrower.


The Viewliner Roomette upper berth has an area cut out at the foot that is very narrow. I find it to be quite uncomfortable.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 2, 2018)

How narrow is very narrow?






It can not be any narrower than the lower berth (which is narrower by the feet to accommodate the toilet). I find the width to put your feet very comfortable.(The head portion is wider.)


----------



## PVD (Aug 2, 2018)

A guess would be that side sleepers would be less sensitive to width than a back or stomach sleeper.


----------



## Johanna (Aug 2, 2018)

The narrowing of both bunks at the toilet end of the room (for lack of a better way to put it) is probably my least favorite thing about the Viewliner roomette, because you don't have the option of sleeping facing either direction. I prefer to sleep with my feet pointing in the direction of travel. Once, when my room was oriented the other way (with the wider ends of the bunks toward the front of the train), I tried sleeping with my head at the narrow end. It did not work.


----------



## PVD (Aug 2, 2018)

Some people dislike having there head at the toilet end even if the narrowing doesn't bother them.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 2, 2018)

The toilet is next to the bottom bunk, so even if both bunks are down, you can still use it.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 2, 2018)

PVD said:


> That is probably the best thing about the Viewliner roomette. Having the upper window and added headed room makes the VL upper a much better, less claustrophobic space than the upper in a SL sleeper.


Agreed. The top bunk on a VL roomette is infinitely better than that of Superliners. Plenty of space, great views, etc. I 100% agree that anyone traveling solo in a roomette leaves the seats up and brings down the top bunk. It’s the best of both worlds..


----------



## Gracious traveler (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks, every one of you great travelers. I'm sold, and can't wait 'til my train pulls in! (P.S. I need and book Bedrooms on Superliners)


----------



## Maglev (Aug 2, 2018)

the_traveler said:


> How narrow is very narrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is less than a foot wide at the end. The lower berth has a much smaller cutout for the toilet.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 2, 2018)

Maglev said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > How narrow is very narrow?
> ...


It is not less than a foot wide at the end. You probably lose at most 4” at the narrow end of the bunk.


----------



## jis (Aug 2, 2018)

The upper berth in Viewliner Roomettes is more or less exactly as wide as the lower berth at the narrow end. If there is any difference it is less than a few inches at most. That is more or less the width of the seat at the WC end. The upper berth in the lowered position sits precisely on top of the backrest structure of that seat with no room to spare.


----------



## jebr (Aug 2, 2018)

I haven't had issues sleeping on the top bunk (or fitting in the top bunk) of a Viewliner (or a Superliner, for that matter.) It's small, but it's big enough to lay flat without my legs on top of each other. And I'm a fairly tall guy (6'ish) and not skinny.


----------



## Maglev (Aug 2, 2018)

Well, I guess I'm wrong about the size of the upper--it's been a long time since I actually slept in one. But I'm quite sure the cutout is bigger than on the lower--I'd like to see a photo or some actual measurements.


----------



## JRR (Aug 2, 2018)

The best thing about the Viewliner top berth is the windows.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 2, 2018)

JRR said:


> The best thing about the Viewliner top berth is the windows.


And the Head Room!

I agree with jis making it into a Loft Apt. when traveling by yourself.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 2, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> JRR said:
> 
> 
> > The best thing about the Viewliner top berth is the windows.
> ...


But, getting into and out of my "Loft Apt. is not so easy for this senior citizen anymore.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 2, 2018)

The dimensions on Amtrak.com show both the upper and lower berths as 2 foot 4 inches wide.


----------



## JRR (Aug 2, 2018)

Dakota 400 said:


> Bob Dylan said:
> 
> 
> > JRR said:
> ...


True enough! Luckily, my wife is very agile.


----------



## Chatter163 (Aug 7, 2018)

Maglev said:


> Well, I guess I'm wrong about the size of the upper--it's been a long time since I actually slept in one. But I'm quite sure the cutout is bigger than on the lower--I'd like to see a photo or some actual measurements.


Nope. Both run to the mirror.


----------



## cpotisch (Aug 7, 2018)

Chatter163 said:


> Maglev said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I guess I'm wrong about the size of the upper--it's been a long time since I actually slept in one. But I'm quite sure the cutout is bigger than on the lower--I'd like to see a photo or some actual measurements.
> ...


I'm looking at pictures, and I think he might be right about the cutout being bigger. I could be wrong, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2018)

The upper is more or less exactly as wide as the lower at the tapered end.

Keep working at trying to prove that wrong until you figure out the right answer






I was on a Viewliner a few weeks back, and it never occurred to me that people will insist that the upper is narrower than the lower at the tapered end. I will be on a Viewliner again in a couple of days. I will make sure to take a picture to lay all doubts to rest.





Meanwhile you can skip forward to about minute 6 of this video and see what you think.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 7, 2018)

jis said:


> The upper is more or less exactly as wide as the lower at the tapered end.
> 
> Keep working at trying to prove that wrong until you figure out the right answer
> 
> ...


Don’t forget to take your 



Or better yet


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2018)

/monthly_08_2018/post-5142-15336709003667.jpg

is already in the bag

but more appropriate tool might be a






To take an illustrative photo


----------



## pennyk (Aug 7, 2018)

will you need a witness?


----------



## jis (Aug 7, 2018)

You are more than welcome to pose in front of the lowered upper bunk


----------

